# pictures on proposals/resumes



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

my firm has started adding pictures of key staff on proposals we submit. anyone else do this? At first glance it appears a little weird, but I can see it from the clients point of view, they may not recognize a name like they would a face?

Anyone elses firm do this on their proposals? its new for us...


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Never seen that done before. But I guess corporate resumes can be a little less stringent than personal ones. It doesn't seem like a bad idea.

Ed


----------



## redrum (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah thats going to be fun


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you guys forward us the resume so we can see how ugly y'all are when its done? 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

heck I might even add them to the banner.....

just to clarify these are for the standard company resumes that go in proposals, not on personal resumes you would send to an employer..

were supposed to wear suits tomorrow for "picture day" :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2006)

^ chicken suit, zoot suit, birthday suit. Try one of those.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 3, 2006)

Please wear a purple corsage! Or is it a boutenier (sp?)?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

pi mole:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

The first time I had to fill out a corporate style resume, I thought it was a real pain in the ass. Going into all sorts of details about projects I worked on.

Then when I applied for the PE I was sure glad a detailed blurb of all my key projects as a starting point for my experience list. I had to add some additional information, like project duration, engineering judgement decisions made, etc.

But it was SO much better than starting from scratch.


----------

